# white clover in grass hay



## ttazzman (Sep 29, 2019)

Looking for suggestions for a selective herbicide to use on white clover in grass hay field (brome/timothy) .....we have one small field that white clover seems to be persistant ....we are past first cut and the white clover is exposed seeking advice


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

ttazzman said:


> Looking for suggestions for a selective herbicide to use on white clover in grass hay field (brome/timothy) .....we have one small field that white clover seems to be persistant ....we are past first cut and the white clover is exposed seeking advice


Seems like weedmaster should solve your problem fairly cheaply


----------



## ttazzman (Sep 29, 2019)

Hayman1 said:


> Seems like weedmaster should solve your problem fairly cheaply


Thx for the feedback....looks like in our area Brash or Rangestar are similar products that are avalible


----------



## SwingOak (May 19, 2014)

I use 2,4-D, Amine or LV-400. You'll want to add a no-foam or low-foam spreader/sticker also as clover likes to shed water. Spray whenever the dew is off, the temp will stay below 80°, and you have enough drying time available before dew or rain.


----------



## ttazzman (Sep 29, 2019)

SwingOak said:


> I use 2,4-D, Amine or LV-400. You'll want to add a no-foam or low-foam spreader/sticker also as clover likes to shed water. Spray whenever the dew is off, the temp will stay below 80°, and you have enough drying time available before dew or rain.


Have you had luck using 24d on white clover specificly?.....we use a lot of 24d elsewhere with good results on most broadleaf weeds


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

ttazzman said:


> Have you had luck using 24d on white clover specificly?.....we use a lot of 24d elsewhere with good results on most broadleaf weeds


I use 2,4d Amine with Diacamba and it smokes the white clover. My cousin scalps the field and where the grass was killed white clover and weeds moved in. No clover and a lot of grass in those areas are my results.1 pint 2,4d & 2 oz Diacamba/acre


----------



## ttazzman (Sep 29, 2019)

IH 1586 said:


> I use 2,4d Amine with Diacamba and it smokes the white clover. My cousin scalps the field and where the grass was killed white clover and weeds moved in. No clover and a lot of grass in those areas are my results.1 pint 2,4d & 2 oz Diacamba/acre


The weedmaster,brash mentioned above are mixes of 24d and diacamba....I have tried 24d in past with poor results never used diacamba before


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Dicamba to 2, 4 D is like meth to an addict


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

ttazzman said:


> The weedmaster,brash mentioned above are mixes of 24d and diacamba....I have tried 24d in past with poor results never used diacamba before


Couple pictures of where I had white clover last year and sprayed last fall


----------



## SwingOak (May 19, 2014)

ttazzman said:


> Have you had luck using 24d on white clover specificly?.....we use a lot of 24d elsewhere with good results on most broadleaf weeds


Yes, it works very well. The key is to use a spreader/sticker so the leaves wet down well.

I just read somewhere that the EPA approved use and application period for diacamba ended June 30th this year.


----------

